# Police Or Security



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't know how to work these polls, but just how many Police or Security Officers with there Outbacks are out there? Saw the firefighters got a good following


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

My Sis-n-Law, Cousin, and a good friend are all cops. Does that count?

Dangerous work and under paid IMHO!

-Matt


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Dangerous work and under paid IMHO!


Whole-heartedly agree!

Mark


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got three beautiful daughters, the oldest is 6 yrs. In around 10 years, I'll qualify as "security."

Kevin P.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> the oldest is 6 yrs. In around 10 years, I'll qualify as "security."


Kevin,

Not to put a damper on the thread, but I treat sex offenders.....6 is not too young to be "security" for.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

kjp1969 said:


> I've got three beautiful daughters, the oldest is 6 yrs. In around 10 years, I'll qualify as "security."
> 
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]56399[/snapback]​


LOL! right with ya Kevin


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I worked my way through college doing security. I was a school security guard and also worked at JC Penneys as a under cover security officer. I was going to school for Criminal Justice and found out how much police officers make......

But I have many friends that are police officers and also feel that not only are they under paid but under appricated (sp?).

So to all of the police officers out there my hat is off to you.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

I am going to start my fourth year as a Correctional Officer in a Medium Security Correctional Center (prison) and I love it. My fellow officers are great to work with and I can leave the job at the gate when I leave, not to mention a 4 day weekend every third weekend. The pays not great but ND state employees receive an exellent benefit package.
Jeff&Dort


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > the oldest is 6 yrs. In around 10 years, I'll qualify as "security."
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> ...


Uh, yeah that is a damper. I was thinking of boyfriends, not felons.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Am a retired police officer from Indiana Borough PD. Had 33 years of service and retired in Dec 1999. Was a lot of fun, heartaches, pride and very stressful. Glad I did it. Glad it's over. sunny


----------



## Buckhunt (Jun 16, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Am a retired police officer from Indiana Borough PD. Had 33 years of service and retired in Dec 1999. Was a lot of fun, heartaches, pride and very stressful. Glad I did it. Glad it's over. sunny
> [snapback]56454[/snapback]​


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

After 20 in the Navy I spent 15 years with the Idaho Dept. of Corrections, about half as a pre-sentence investigator and half as a probation/parole officer. was a good job but I'm sure glad to be out of it. Carl Rodgers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My nephew is a Harrisburg Capital Cop.
And is changing to Pa. State Police soon.

Don


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

I've been in law enforcement 22 years. As you can guess i spend most of my time conducting polygraph exams.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> spend most of my time conducting polygraph exams.


Pat,

I spend some time with polygaph examiners, too, in my business. I really appreciate the work y'all do.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Is that working with or taking Mark?









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is that working with or taking Mark?


That would be working with.......I'd be afraid to take one.









Mark


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Not law enforcement but I've been with the Coast Guard auxiliary for 20 years. I also applaud the work that police officers do every day.
Bob


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

In my first career, I spent 5 1/2 yrs as a police officer in a city of approx 30,000 and then another 4 1/2 years as a criminal investigator for the State of SD. Starting salary in 1974 for a rookie patrolman in that city was $10,800/yr. Police officers, firefighters and teachers will never be paid enough for what they do.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Currently have 22 years with Houston P.D. For the last 12 years I have been assigned as a pilot in their helicopter division....beats the heck out of driving a patrol car!!!

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

no traffic either , Welcome as I see it was your first post.

John


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

32 years with the Jacksonville, Fl Sheriff's Office. I retired in 2004 as a sergeant. Of the 32 years, 26 I either worked or supervised crime scenes. I enjoyed my time with the department, but I enjoy retirement even more. I am full timing it in my 30rls with my lovely wife of 36 years. We look forward to living in the North Ga. Mountains when our new home is finished. We enjoy this forum and get a lot of great information here. Thanks for having us as part of your group. sunny



amanda lou said:


> Don't know how to work these polls, but just how many Police or Security Officers with there Outbacks are out there? Saw the firefighters got a good following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

For a short time - lessee - in 1964. Son is an officer in Ft Collins, CO, working alcohol and tobacco licensing and enforcement, primarily. Lots of pub crawling on weekends; makes a good ride-along. Also, time at the range is unlimited and the price is right (he's also a firearms instructor).









Slug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

stumbled across old thread, had to add!
husband 13 years Idaho Law Enforcement, currently on 20th year with Washington.
He's done well with it, considering all they put up and go through (not for the weak). I've done well considering all I've put up with and gone through









I have been hearing retirement in his conversations more and more! he deserves it and I support it, it's time to get out of it and let the young whipper snappers chase and tackle the bad guys-ha!ha he's 52 and in last 6 months seems to be getting more "war wounds" at work! scrapes, bruises, twisted ankle....not so young anymore!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie,

It sounds like your DH has served above and beyond the call of duty! Please thank him for me... and thank you for standing beside him and making his service possible!









It's time to kick back, and do a little more Outbacking! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Five years was enough for me.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I think I posted in the firefighter one this, but I do both at the airport. We are dual certified and jump between the two jobs.

I enjoy the police work more but like to stay proficient in the fire side. Are actuall mission is aircraft rescue and hope to never have to do that. Been to a few small minor general aviation crashes with no injuries.









Best one was when a Beaver float plane ran out of gas and literally dropped into this ladys backyard.







Minor damage to the plane and a little to her deck. All they had to do was crane it out and put it on the lake again.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

2yrs campus security in college, 5.5yrs with city PD, 4.5yrs as an investigator for Attorney General's office, 4 yrs fraud investigator for a credit card bank. Got tired of chasing bad guys with money and decided to chase good guys with money. Financial Advisor now for 20 yrs.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont carry a weapon, nor do I respond to a scene. I AM the friendly, reassuring voice that gets you through the first few minutes after you dial 911 until a deputy, officer, firefighter or EMT arrives to help you. Not even remotely as dangerous as what deputies and officers have to deal with.....in a different way, it is just as stressful


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

boy howdie is that stressful! the dispatchers have their own stress. I have great respect for all them, and without them keeping their wits, the cops wouldn't be able to do their jobs.

If your local police dpt has a ride along program, I encourage anyone to try it, it's quite an eye opener, even for me after 20 years of being married to law enforcement. I ride occasionally to remind myself what he copes with , and therefore I can cope with him!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

more Outbacking is what I keep saying! I am sure when retirement actually arrives, he will work part time somewhere and then take me Outbacking! Yeah!











PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie,
> 
> It sounds like your DH has served above and beyond the call of duty! Please thank him for me... and thank you for standing beside him and making his service possible!
> 
> ...


----------



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

My DH is a retired Police Officer/Detective from the Baltimore/D.C. Area.









BritGirl


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

20 years law enforcement, with the last 10 years as a feild training officer and instructor in many levels of training. The last three years I have been assigned to the Detective division, and have moved into lead Detective in March. There are some rumblings about Detective Sergeant, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Right now my stress reliever is the family, the Outback and a secluded Lake in Maine for two weeks every September.............


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I retired with 20 years as a firefighter/paramedic, I have been Office Manager/ Supervisor Communication Officers and Assistant To Chief of Police for the last 10 years, looking forward to retiring in five years and being a full time Outbacker.

Stan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

photojax said:


> 32 years with the Jacksonville, Fl Sheriff's Office. I retired in 2004 as a sergeant. Of the 32 years, 26 I either worked or supervised crime scenes. I enjoyed my time with the department, but I enjoy retirement even more. I am full timing it in my 30rls with my lovely wife of 36 years. We look forward to living in the North Ga. Mountains when our new home is finished. We enjoy this forum and get a lot of great information here. Thanks for having us as part of your group. sunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! Small world...my husband of 34 years retired two years ago from the JSO!! He had 35 years on...he spent 14 years in Moncrief and then acouple in Mandarin...and the rest as the head DT instuctor. His favorite saying is: "Getcha some!" BTW we bought a 30 RLS 3 weeks ago.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

imabeachbum said:


> I dont carry a weapon, nor do I respond to a scene. I AM the friendly, reassuring voice that gets you through the first few minutes after you dial 911 until a deputy, officer, firefighter or EMT arrives to help you. Not even remotely as dangerous as what deputies and officers have to deal with.....in a different way, it is just as stressful
> [snapback]124175[/snapback]​


Yes...I know how stressfull...I did this for 11 years.


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

I guess I'd better fess up since there are so many of you out there. I had 15 years combined with Bryan & College Station, TX Police Depts. That was before I went back into the military and retired from there. I salute you all especially your families.


----------



## hiker128 (Sep 1, 2005)

BullwinkleMoose said:


> I guess I'd better fess up since there are so many of you out there. I had 15 years combined with Bryan & College Station, TX Police Depts. That was before I went back into the military and retired from there. I salute you all especially your families.
> [snapback]124782[/snapback]​


Spend 23 years with Chesapeake Fire Depatment, last 10 years as a fire investigator (with police powers). Now retired "had fun, glad I'm done!"


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

My husband competed in the Traditional Archery Division of the Florida Police and Fire Deptartment Olympics this Friday and Saturday...he took bronze yesterday in the 3D shoot and silver today in the York rounds.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> imabeachbum said:
> 
> 
> > I dont carry a weapon, nor do I respond to a scene.Â I AM the friendly, reassuring voice that gets you through the first few minutes after you dial 911 until a deputy, officer, firefighter or EMT arrives to help you.Â Not even remotely as dangerous as what deputies and officers have to deal with.....in a different way, it is just as stressful
> ...


without the dispatchers, our officers couldn't do their jobs. Without officers, we wouldn't need dispatchers! you do a great job and have my respect. The officers get to the scene and "participate" with visual and physical senses, they "know" what's going on.I have always wondered how the dispatchers do their jobs and then cope afterwards, you don't get the on site experience and therefore get to "close", am I making sense? well , to me I am.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes...you made perfect sense.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm one.......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

montanabound said:


> I'm one.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and I bet that Yorkie is your K-9?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Don't know if this applys but the wife works for the local Police departmant, started out as a dispatcher but now is a records clerk works in traffic dept. She has worked there 34 years and gets to retire next year.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

of course it applies!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > spend most of my time conducting polygraph exams.
> 
> 
> Pat,
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm currently a detective with Orlando PD. Camping is a great release with a stressful job.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm currently a detective with Orlando PD. Camping is a great release with a stressful job.


we will be in your area in November! Rick is 31 yrs law enforcement. PM me if you'd be interested in meeting! Tawnya


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I did the police thing for 3 years and still have family their.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I just got hired into the Sheriff's Dept here. I found out yesterday that I passed my Psych exam (







whew, I was worried about that one for a min







), have my physical today and then I am ready to go







.

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll bet his mama's proud!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm currently a detective with Orlando PD. Camping is a great release with a stressful job.


I just noticed that you have not been given a proper welcome.















WELCOME [email protected]!!
















And:















WELCOME fellow Floridian!!
















Let us know about yourself, your rig and your family!

We're a friendly bunch, so feel free to chime in anytime!

Dan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont have the patience to be a cop, i know most of them in the county and i dont know how they do it. I would last a week and shoot some piece of crap right between the eyes. Now i just push it back in amd put a band-aid on it....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It sounds so trivial to say that I have enormous respect & admiration for all of you - but I do! I ran a Domestic Violence Council & Emergency Shelter in the mid-west for 6 years and finally ran out of the drive to continue after yrs of being stalked, threatened, and then, finally, shot at. That was it and burn-out took over. But I owe my life, several times over, to my friends in blue (and brown) and, as I had worked so closely with the all of the county PDs & SDs, I wanted to keep helping them somehow. So - in addition to running DV workshops to help the officers understand the cycle of abuse and "why she keeps going back" - I also became a dog trainer for one of the PDs and helped them bring in & settle their 1st 3 canines. Perhaps the most rewarding (and fascinating) job I've ever had...and it was all volunteer.

I tip my hat to you all.


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Been a cop in Pearland (just south of Houston) since 1991.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Im an Evidence Technician for a PD in South Florida. Im a civilian though does that count?? Oh, b.t.w. this is June, not Chuck lol.....


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Let's see... 3 years undercover narcotics while going to college... also 4 years as security supervisor... 10 years training police service dogs... 8 years as Personnel Director for Montana Department of Justice... and 13 years as a Reserve Policer Officer before retiring as a result of a disability.

Do I qualify?

Take Care

Tripp


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I'm currently a detective with Orlando PD. Camping is a great release with a stressful job.


I just noticed that you have not been given a proper welcome.















WELCOME [email protected]!!
















And:















WELCOME fellow Floridian!!
















Let us know about yourself, your rig and your family!

We're a friendly bunch, so feel free to chime in anytime!

Dan








[/quote]


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

I work for Police Department in Louisiana as a Detective. Several of us own campers. You never know who has one until you buy one.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Worked for 6 years as a Nuclear Security Officer and 5 as a Response Force Leader at a Nuc plant here in Michigan. Then got accepted into the electrical apprenticeship and have been a Electrical Maintenance Journeyman for about 7 years. Still end up working at the nuc plant once in a while, but in maintenance not security. Maintenance is a lot better gig.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nuclear Security Officer.......I hope you do not have any horror stories


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

No real horror stories but not that great a place to work. Glad I got out before 9/11. Its a lot tighter there now.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Fourwinds said:


> I work for Police Department in Louisiana as a Detective. Several of us own campers. You never know who has one until you buy one.


Detective here as well.....Funny, it seems there are more Fire fighters in this cult than Law Enforcement.... at least here in the Northeast. At a rally when we all sit around the fire and they start talking about thier pay, or time off, I wish I took the FF test instead. (Not really!)


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

x RCMP, you know the guys in red jackets with the nice hats!

Haven't seen any other Mounties on the site, I guess we are the strong silent type?

Just kidding, all brothers and sisters doing the same job, protecting the public for little or no thanks.

Steve


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I work as a security officer for the Department of Public Safety at the University of Michigan. It isn't a glorious job, but it pays the bills and is putting me through college.


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

I am a member of our local Search and Rescue group that takes care of the Superstition Mountains. We are under the direction of the Pinal County Sheriff's Office. I have been doing SAR work here in Arizona for the last seven years and really enjoy it. It's also nice to be able to write off all my hiking, backpacking, dive, and climbing equipment as we are all volunteers and have to provide all our own gear.

John


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I am currently a crimes against persons detective in Lafayette, Louisiana. I have never had another job due to starting law enforcement a week after graduating high school. Yes I was young but it made me grow up very fast and now I am very happy I started when I did. I have been in law enforcement for 7 years. If anyone ever plans a trip near here let me know. I will also be at Topsail June 4-10







.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Jeff&Dort said:


> I am going to start my fourth year as a Correctional Officer in a Medium Security Correctional Center (prison) and I love it. My fellow officers are great to work with and I can leave the job at the gate when I leave, not to mention a 4 day weekend every third weekend. The pays not great but ND state employees receive an exellent benefit package.
> Jeff&Dort


Jeff

Congratulations on the 4th, I am on my 17th year, currently working in max security prison here in Canada, and just bought a 26RS. Keep up the good work and stay safe on the mean streets









Scott
Kingston,Canada


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I once worked secruity for a Wiggles Concert does that count. Hey that 2-4 year old segment can really get out of hand.

Just kidding entire family in law enforcement and I have much respect for you all.

Jeff


----------

